# баян "ЗИМИН". Пообсуждаем??



## Alex KZ (17 Июн 2016)

Уважаемые мастера-создатели шедевров и виртуозы баянного искусства кто что может рассказать про этот инструмент? Баян от Владимира Зимина. Насколько я понимаю, инструмент довольно-таки новинка на просторах России и зарубежья.(если я чего-то не пропустил на обсуждаемых ветках форума)
Откликнитесь.
Спасибо.
с уважением, Александр.


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (17 Июн 2016)

А из какого города Владимир Зимин? Знал я одного баяниста Зимина... 
Говоря в двух словах словом- не очень!!


----------



## MAN (17 Июн 2016)

MikhailOlegovich (17.06.2016, 13:09) писал:


> А из какого города Владимир Зимин?


Свердловская область, город Михайловск.


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Июн 2016)

Судя по описанию этих баянов, вроде как неплохой инструмент, где-то на ютубе находил исполнение на этом баяне. ценник опять же не для любителей.
 Уже задавал вопрос на форуме про эти баяны, в ответ закидали ссылками по судебным тяжбам с фабрикой Зимина по неисполнению обязательств по договору и даже обвинения в мошенничестве...


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Июн 2016)

Может, дело не в баяне?

Что такое "Зимин"? Позволю связанный с темой офф. Когда наша пианинная промышленность ещё пыталась дышать, все "Лирики", "Берёзки" и прочие,- стали выпускаться как "Циммерманъ", "Чайковский" и прочие. Это, конечно, не спасло. Но хоть пытались. А тут- "Зиминъ". 

Бренд зарабатывается десятилетиями и столетиями. Я немножко стал ремонтировать ещё и клавишные, так что в теме. Кто такой Мюльбахъ и кто такие Беккеръ и Дидерихсъ,- знают все. А про Зимина- никто.
Может, рано было фамилию превращать в марку?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (17 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly (17.06.2016, 15:38) писал:


> Что такое "Зимин"? Позволю связанный с темой офф. Когда наша пианинная промышленность ещё пыталась дышать, все "Лирики", "Берёзки" и прочие,- стали выпускаться как "Циммерманъ", "Чайковский" и прочие. Это, конечно, не спасло. Но хоть пытались. А тут- "Зиминъ".


 А я ещё застал в начале 90-х отечественные разработки синтезаторов, причём - очень хорошие. Но никто из реформаторов не поддержал эту линию развития.


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Июн 2016)

В моем понимании "ПООБСУЖДАЕМ?" я хотел узнать у наших здешних(на форуме) мастеров, баянистов, кто нибудь приобрел такой баян или играл его. Если да - какие ощущения. Вон на АВИТО его торгуют от 85тыров(цена мастера -75000руб) и называют "*По звучанию техническим характеристикам этот Баян сильнее в 2 раза своих одноклассников(Юпитер,Акко). 
*Вот и возник вопрос - так ли это?
Если судить по применяемым материалам в баяностроении, то да инструмент должон быть хорошим(применение сплавов В95Т), хотя можно и поспорить - голосовые планки из сплава на основе меди ничем не хуже(если не сказать - лучше). И что это за "оригинальная " технология изготовления голосов.(без всякого сарказма)


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2016)

Написать на Авито можно все что угодно...Полностью согласен с высказыванием КузалОглы, он попал в точку!По поводу качества,тут и обсуждать нечего,"Юпитер" и "Акко"- это лидеры на сегодняшний день,и на какой "Зиминъ" с ними и близко не стоял по качеству!


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Июн 2016)

zet10 (17.06.2016, 17:24) писал:


> на какой "Зиминъ" с ними и близко не стоял по качеству!


простите, но не могу, не имею право поддержать вас в этом высказывании. Представьте, через некоторое время и качество и популярность значительно возрастет. Притом, судя по заявлениям представителя правительства Свердловской обл., В.Зимина финансово поддержат. Очень хотелось бы, чтоб это свершилось. Что ни говори, а БАЯН, как инструмент переживает отнюдь, не лучшие времена.


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Июн 2016)

zet10 () писал:Написать на Авито можно все что угодно...Полностью согласен с высказыванием КузалОглы, он попал в точку!По поводу качества,тут и обсуждать нечего,"Юпитер" и "Акко"- это лидеры на сегодняшний день,и на какой "Зиминъ" с ними и близко не стоял по качеству!

А Вы лично играли на данном инструменте? Может в живую видели, участвуя в выставках? Поделитесь плиз... Или это только Ваши умозаключения?))


----------



## VladimirL (17 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly (17.06.2016, 15:38) писал:


> Может, рано было фамилию превращать в марку?


Да почему бы и нет. Но тут главное качеством им не упасть.

p.s.
А понять что лучше, что хуже, можно лишь используя этот
инструмент. В целом, я бы к маленьким изображениям, там
на сайте, добавил бы ещё профессиональные фото хорошего
качества. Чем больше хороших инструментов будут делать,
тем лучше. Ну и конечно, спрос на них нам нужно создавать.
Тогда найдётся место на этом поприще всем мастерам РФ и
будет развиваться это дело в России и за её пределами.


----------



## zet10 (17 Июн 2016)

Dmvld,отвечаю на Ваш вопрос! Лично я не играл на этом баяне, и не имею ни малейшего желания на нем играть,НО...Почему я делаю такие выводы? А потому,что полгода назад, местные баянисты из Ебурга,
купили у меня итальянский инструмент во дворец Культуры.По их рассказам сначала они хотели купить баян "Зимин",протестировав который они решили,что уровень этого инструмента мягко скажем "ниже среднего", не доверять их словам у меня нет ни каких причин,хотя бы потому что гораздо проще и дешевле им было купить, баян который изготавливался у них городе и был что называется "под рукой",чем мотаться в Москву и  заказывать  себе инструмент зарубежного производства.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Июн 2016)

*zet10*, zet10 писал:


> По их рассказам сначала они хотели купить баян "Зимин",протестировав который они решили...


Я тоже, когда дохожу до серьёзного продавца, говорю :"Те, что попадались мне до Вас- это сплошное посредственное болото, никакого качества."". Глядишь- получишь скидку... ))

А вообще, конечно... Видим три инструмента. "Бехштейн", "Стейнвей", и "Зюзин". Причём "Зюзин"  не шибко дешёвый. Отгадайте- буду ли я его рассматривать...


----------



## Alex KZ (18 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly (18.06.2016, 13:02) писал:


> А вообще, конечно... Видим три инструмента. "Бехштейн", "Стейнвей", и "Зюзин". Причём "Зюзин"  не шибко дешёвый. Отгадайте- буду ли я его рассматривать...


А если так поставить вопрос; видим три инструмента. Юпитер. Vignoni. Жмодик. Какой бы вы рассматривали инструмент? Предупреждаю сразу - вопрос провокация.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Июн 2016)

Ну, все хотя бы краем уха слышали "Виньони- Жмодик". Можно смотреть и щупать. А увижу на витрине "Зюпкин"- даже не стану смотреть)). 
"Кто такой этот потерпевший, куда он пошёл? Первый раз его вижу..."


----------



## Alex KZ (18 Июн 2016)

Отвечаю на свой же вопрос. Братья Жмодики (честь и хвала им) давно работают с итальянскими мастерами. И никто не ставит под сомнение качество их инструментов, особенно Zhmodik-X. Всё же думаю дело не в названии(фамилии автора) инструмента(пусть этим занимаются маркетологи - это их хлеб) а в качестве инструментов высшего разбора, и конечно оптимального соотношения цена-качество. А известность или забвение придут значительно позже.
Простите, никого не хотел обидеть или смутить.


----------



## Alex KZ (18 Июн 2016)

Alex KZ (18.06.2016, 21:16) писал:


> А известность или забвение придут значительно позже.


Кстати, как это не парадоксально, но ИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ и забвение идут рука об руку. Вон Колчиновская АППАСИОНАТА(баянист Бесфамильнов творил на нём шедевры музыкального искусства), а и этот инструмент не обошло стороной забвение. Остались в живых единицы этого чуда и то лохматого года выпуска.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (18 Июн 2016)

Alex KZ (18.06.2016, 21:41) писал:


> Кстати, как это не парадоксально, но ИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ и забвение идут рука об руку. Вон Колчиновская АППАСИОНАТА(баянист Бесфамильнов творил на нём шедевры музыкального искусства), а и этот инструмент не обошло стороной забвение. Остались в живых единицы этого чуда и то лохматого года выпуска.


 Вы знаете, была у нас в институте Аппассионата. В единственном экземпляре, лохматая, но играть можно было. Она мне нравилась больше Юпитера. Преимущества - звук, вес, габариты. Почему забыли - непонятно.


----------



## Alex KZ (20 Июн 2016)

Ветка замерзает Значит здесь(на форуме) никто не пользовал "ЗИМИНа". тогда и спрашивать пока рановато. Надо поднять темку года через два.(если компания "Зимин" будет жива и здрава) Удачи ему(Зимину) и его инструменту.


----------



## sav (20 Июн 2016)

*Dmvlad*, Dmvlad (17.06.2016, 14:36) писал:


> Уже задавал вопрос на форуме про эти баяны, в ответ закидали ссылками по судебным тяжбам с фабрикой Зимина по неисполнению обязательств по договору и даже обвинения в мошенничестве...


Некто по фамилии ЗИМИН в начале 2000-х годов  приезжал в г. Северск(закрытый город рядом с Томском) в местной муз. школе взял баян юпитер с ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИМИ ГОЛОСАМИ( не помню мастера)как бы для ремонта. Ему как- то отдали баян, он обещал отремонтировать и обратно его привести.С тех пор ни Зимина ни баяна не дождались. Исходя из этой истории человек по фамилии ЗИМИН может быть назван мошенником.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Июн 2016)

Полагаю- нет оснований. Уголовник Зимин и уважаемый мастер Зимин вполне могут быть разными персоналиями.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (20 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly (20.06.2016, 19:47) писал:


> Полагаю- нет оснований. Уголовник Зимин и уважаемый мастер Зимин вполне могут быть разными персоналиями.


 А кто знает? Может он у "Юпитера" наворовал технологий и перенёс на свой брэнд. А?

Кстати, есть такой уголовник Гридин - серийный убийца. Я его видел - точно не баянист.


----------

